# New LSU Build



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry that some of the purple looks blue in the photos via iphone


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

You geaux boy!

Nice!

I see you used metallic thread. I am assuming I have my thread tension to tight because some of my wraps come out looking like a zebra and not a solid color.


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Could you build a Nebraska Conhusker Rod?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Although I am an ex-Cougar I still enjoy watching LSU football. And, I really like your LSU fishing rod.

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks purple to me and a good looking build to boot. You have any trouble with bubble release with all the met thread?


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, I can build a cornhusker Rod,Bubba the metallic thread is more trouble and yes I have to use my alcohol burner to get rid of the bubbles. The Metallic thread shows every little flaw so I have to really take my time, This is only my 10th rod build so I take my time anyway. I really do like the looks of the metallic thread but you also have to make sure you get plenty of finish in the gap between the guide foot and blank, I do that first before I even start turning the blank.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice and clean, especially for your tenth build.


----------



## semperfi111 (Nov 18, 2014)

*LSU rod*

Hi there,
I know this is a really old post but are you by chance still building rods? If so, is it hard to do and/or expensive? Something I could do myself (without having to buy a bunch of expensive tools/equipment to do just one rod)? Also depending on your answer to the previous, would you be willing to build an LSU rod (similar or the same as in your post) for me? If it is a difficult project I don't mind paying you for it (rather than trying to do it myself and ending up with an "ugly" stick, lol).
The Marine Corps brought me to CA and I was born & raised in TX but LSU is my team! Let me know what you think.
Thank you,
Shannon


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

semperfi111 said:


> Hi there,
> I know this is a really old post but are you by chance still building rods? If so, is it hard to do and/or expensive? Something I could do myself (without having to buy a bunch of expensive tools/equipment to do just one rod)? Also depending on your answer to the previous, would you be willing to build an LSU rod (similar or the same as in your post) for me? If it is a difficult project I don't mind paying you for it (rather than trying to do it myself and ending up with an "ugly" stick, lol).
> The Marine Corps brought me to CA and I was born & raised in TX but LSU is my team! Let me know what you think.
> Thank you,
> Shannon


Hey Shannon,

It is not hard but takes some time to learn and do correctly all those wraps. Your rod supplies and tools would not be wort buying for one rod IMO. Just post up in this forum you want a nice LSU rod. There are plenty of great builders here that would be happy to build one for you.  Just remember though, a custom like that will cost you a pretty penny but still cheaper then buying all the tools alone.


----------

